# applications qui ne s'ouvrent pas



## troglodyte (27 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,

J'ai certaines applications intallées sur mon Imac G5 dans le même temps d'une suite logicielle professionnelle qui refusent de s'ouvrir, l'application semble s'ouvrir très brièvement (apparait dans la barre des menus un bref instant)et se referme tout de suite; d'autres applications de la même suite s'ouvrent normalement.
l'assistance de mon éditeur n'a pas trouvé la solution et me propose de réinstaller le système 

si qq'1 a une idée pour m'aider...
Merci


----------



## antibo (27 Décembre 2005)

Ce ne serait pas avec la suite CS2 par hasard ?
J'ai eu ce probleme avec la démo d'illustrator CS 2.
Je l'avais placée dans un répertoire nommé "démo illustrator cs2" et l'application ne se lançait pas. j'ai renommé le répertoire en "demo illustrator cs2" et depuis plus de probleme 

En espérant que mon expérience puisse t'aider


----------



## troglodyte (27 Décembre 2005)

antibo a dit:
			
		

> Ce ne serait pas avec la suite CS2 par hasard ?
> J'ai eu ce probleme avec la démo d'illustrator CS 2.
> Je l'avais placée dans un répertoire nommé "démo illustrator cs2" et l'application ne se lançait pas. j'ai renommé le répertoire en "demo illustrator cs2" et depuis plus de probleme
> 
> En espérant que mon expérience puisse t'aider




Merci,
C'est une suite médicale (médistory) et elle est dans le dossier applications, dans un dossier propre, je l'ai installé de la même façon sur un mini et là pas de pb.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2005)

hypothese parmi d'autres  y aurait peut etre  comme un script anti utilisation multiposte ( apres install)

sinon le classique: 
un coup d' Onyx ( dont éventuellement  l'option reconstruction launchServices)

peut etre virer les prefs  de medistory et relancer


----------



## troglodyte (27 Décembre 2005)

c'est quoi onyx ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2005)

un freeware de nettoyage maintenance et réparation
( fait par un francais ) qui commence à avoir une excellente réputation mondiale tellement il est bien

t'aurais pu faire un peu de recherche ( on en parle sur 20 pages de resultats)
le dernier dédié  là
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123231&highlight=onyx


----------



## troglodyte (27 Décembre 2005)

merci, je vais aller voir 
c'est vrai j'étais un peu flemmard sur ce coup là, mais en lisant les post sur ce forum je passerai mon temps à faire des recherches sur tous les mots qui ne me disent rien...


----------



## troglodyte (27 Décembre 2005)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> hypothese parmi d'autres  y aurait peut etre  comme un script anti utilisation multiposte ( apres install)
> 
> sinon le classique:
> un coup d' Onyx ( dont éventuellement  l'option reconstruction launchServices)
> ...





par exemple, ta 1ère phrase c'est du javanais pour moi...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2005)

peut etre que medistory bloque le fonctionnement de l'appli sur plus d'une machine
une machine= une licence , deux machines= deux licences etc
( je ne crois pas , tu l'aurais su au moment de l'installation qui alors aurait été bloquée)

mais j'ai été sur la page du vendeur ( y a plusieurs versions et l'utilisation sur plusieurs machines n'est pas détaillée)
c'est pas sur que l'hypothese soit si absurde
------------------
ou alors au pire  tout desinstaller et réinstaller


----------



## troglodyte (27 Décembre 2005)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> peut etre que medistory bloque le fonctionnement de l'appli sur plus d'une machine
> une machine= une licence , deux machines= deux licences etc
> ( je ne crois pas , tu l'aurais su au moment de l'installation qui alors aurait été bloquée)
> 
> ...





oui, c'est juste, l'éditeur protège la multiplication de ses logiciels et doit fournir un code à l'installation sur une nouvelle machine, mais avant le blocage on a droit à 30 lancements.
J'ai la version monoposte, qui peut être intallée sur deux ordis ou peut être plus (bureau, portable, domicile)s'ils ne sont pas en réseau, toujours sous contrôle de Prokov (l'éditeur).
J'ai déjà désinstallé et réinstallé plusieurs fois, ça change rien.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2005)

vu les prix de vente  peut etre devraient ils te filer un coup de main ( ou au moins te donner la liste des fichiers ,y en a peut etre un qui fout la zone au démarrage)
--
Autre hypothese 
ca n'a rien à voir avec medistory et y a une bizarrerie systeme sur la machine qui empeche le lancement
( peu probable mais possible)


----------



## troglodyte (27 Décembre 2005)

oui, j'ai déjà bidouillé dans tous les sens 45mn avec leur hotline, sans résoudre le pb, ils devaient réfléchir au pb après m'avoir demandé certaines copies d'écran par mail, tout en me disant qu'il faudrait peut être réinstaller osX, mais j'ai pas envie de réinstaller, si je trouve une autre solution, de peur de perdre des données (personnelles).:modo:


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2005)

Bon , au moins ils t'ont pas envoyé sur les roses



			
				troglodyte a dit:
			
		

> mais j'ai pas envie de réinstaller, si je trouve une autre solution, de peur de perdre des données (personnelles).:modo:


euh...
-t'as un G5 donc un graveur , et donc tu peux sauvegarder tes données sur un support externe
( dvd , cd)

-la réinstallation ( avec OSX)  n'est pas un enfer loin de là


-tu as un ibook 
avec un cable firewire et en faisant un reseau ibook-G5 tu peux utiliser ton ibook comme disque dur externe  et ainsi

*cloner ton systeme G5 sur l'ibook ( le defaut de cette facon de faire c'est que si y a un fichier naze  il est gardé)

* basculer rapidement tout fichier perso du G5 vers ibook


----------



## troglodyte (27 Décembre 2005)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Bon , au moins ils t'ont pas envoyé sur les roses
> 
> 
> euh...
> ...





T'as raison, c'est ce que je vais faire...euh, sans vouloir abuser, comment on fait un clone ?
j'ai pas un ibook, mais un mini, ça doit rien changer...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2005)

Ah mais un mini ca change tout
( c'est pas la même forme)
 je plaisante, pour rattraper ma bourde  ( vu que j'avais mal lu)

le principe reste le même

et tu sais y a un truc très chouette en haut de la page
le bouton recherche
il sert
Parce que sauvegarder ( back up )  , cloner , réseau entre 2 OSX ,  réinstallation etc , ca a été traité , et plus d'une fois sur le forum et aussi dans l'aide de ton Mac
Avec ou sans outil en sup ( logiciel cloner ou non)


Et si ca se trouve tu n'as pas besoin de réinstaller 

 mais une sauvegarde de tes données ca fait jamais de mal
( et on y pense parfois trop tard)

tu as la chance d'avoir deux machines Mac OSX
ca te facilitera les choses ( c'est tres simple)


----------



## troglodyte (27 Décembre 2005)

Bon, je sent que tu commences à craquer, je vais donc te lâcher la grappe, en te remerciant de tes bons tuyaux, et je vais essayer de me démerder seul, mon pb est aussi que je n'arrive plus à accéder à l'aide de mac OS, comme je l'avais dit dans un autre post  auquel tu avais d'ailleurs répondu 

@+


----------



## pascalformac (27 Décembre 2005)

j'ai pas de raisins au frigo , alors de grappe , y a pas.

Ah le coup de l'aide
hmmm , pas tilté que c'était toi

tu devraisde toute facon  faire un bon petit nettoyage

*Avec Onyx par exemple ( excellent donationware-freeware) d'entretien et nettoyage -réparation
tu trouveras facilement on en parle partout , ici et ailleurs

et vu que t'as pas d'aide mac tu pourras pas lire l'aide Onyx
va sur son forum francais
bon je suis gentil
onyx et forum lié

* Si t'as d'autres problemes plus d'actions seront à prévoir


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2005)

vu tes petits problemes annexes  faudrait commencer à envisager une reinstall "propre"
( pas forcément mais idée à garder)

3 methodes

*reinstall "light"
reinstall avec preservation des archives sur le même DD ( donc sans effacement total)

*reinstall avec clonage 
( via  CCC carbon copy cloner par exemple)
et remise sur systeme réinstallé apres effacement total DD
( un petit inconvenient , ca peut reproduire un probleme vu que tu reprends intégralement tes données systeme)

*reinstall complete ( la meilleure mais celle qui reclame le plus d'attention)
-sauvegarde des données principales ( tes profils et applis)
et reinstall avec effacement DD

de toute facon
sauvegarde profil et applis sont un minimum et à faire de temps en temps
( et avec un 2 è Mac tu as la chance de pouvoir faire des back up top  propres ( voire automatisés c'est à dire réguliers et qui ne sauvegardent  que les changements entre 2 back up)

Ah ben mince je viens de te faire un résumé de ce que tu aurais pu trouver tout seul !


----------



## troglodyte (28 Décembre 2005)

merci pour tout, je me lance dès que j'ai qq heures tranquilles devant moi et après avoir appelé prokov une dernière fois, desfois qu'il leur serait poussé une idée.
Tu vois qd on a la passion on n'a pas besoin de se forcer pour que l'envie de transmettre son savoir se manifeste.C'est ce qui fait la force de ces forums

@+


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2005)

je sais pas si tu as 300G de fichiers ( sur un G5 ca m'étonnerait)

Mais je connais des gens qui ont fait une reinstall en quelques minutes

la phase importante c'est la sauvegarde et/ ou back up

en cas de reinstall complete sans clonage
Quand tu remets des elements de ton dossier perso 
ca ne se fait pas  que par intégration des dossiers ( du support externe vers DD neuf) mais pour certaines choses il faut soigneusement remplacer le contenu de certains dossiers du systeme  et /ou user  réinstallé ( par défaut) par tes fichiers

Et parfois c'est plus simple , et beaucoup plus propre et rapide de prendre le temps de refaire ses réglages à neuf , plutôt que remettre quelques fichiers de la configuration  d'avant ( et qui parfois sont aussi impliqués dans le problème qui a nécessité la réinstall)


et evidemment ne pas oublier de refaire les mises à jour ( en combo ca marche tres bien)
---
mais encore une fois
vraiment pas sur qu'une reinstall soit necessaire
Si ca se trouve seul medistory est en cause

A part ca et l'aide t'as d'autres problemes majeurs?


----------



## troglodyte (28 Décembre 2005)

non, à par çà, pas de pb, mais les merdes avec imac G5 j'ai déjà donné, le premier que j'ai acheté il y a un an tout juste a été changé après 6 mois par apple après 3 retours en sav et toujours en rade le tout étalé sur 2 mois, en usage professionnel, ça fout les boules, c'est pourquoi j'ai acheté le mini.


----------



## troglodyte (28 Décembre 2005)

ce qui est curieux avec l'aide, c'est que y'a que l'aide mac os qui est inaccessible, pour les aplications je peux y accéder


----------



## troglodyte (28 Décembre 2005)

Ah si y'a un p'tit truc qui cloche, j'arrive pas à virer de la corbeille le lecteur window media player que j'ai téléchargé et qui marche pas (message de fermeture inopinée qd j'essaye de l'ouvrir)
qd je veux vider la corbeille, j'ai un message qui me dit que les fichiers sont verouillés et qu'on peu pas les virer...Ca peut avoir un rapport avec mon pb médistory ?


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2005)

troglodyte a dit:
			
		

> Ah si y'a un p'tit truc qui cloche, j'arrive pas à virer de la corbeille le lecteur window media player que j'ai téléchargé et qui marche pas (message de fermeture inopinée qd j'essaye de l'ouvrir)
> qd je veux vider la corbeille, j'ai un message qui me dit que les fichiers sont verouillés et qu'on peu pas les virer...Ca peut avoir un rapport avec mon pb médistory ?


non ca c'est la joyeuseté des manières  Micro$

tu aurais pu faire de la recherche c'est traité ( sur le web et ici)

les fichiers verrouillés ben tu n'as qu'à les déverrouiller
( pour chaque fichierverrouillé: pomme+ i  ou "lire infos" et ensuite tu deverouilles)
 et tu vides

et quand tu réinstalleras WMP pour Mac OSX  ( la vieille version...9), car on est un peu obligé pour certains trucs...
 sois sur d'avoir viré les anciens fichiers WMP ( helas éparpillés partout , autre manie Micro$, des centaines de fichiers et pas de desinstalleur)


----------



## troglodyte (28 Décembre 2005)

yes sauf que wmp n'est pas verrouillé, c'est certains fichiers qu'il contient qui le sont, et comme je n'arrive pas à ouvrir l'appli, je peux pas accéder aux fichiers...


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2005)

tu n'as pas besoin d'ouvrir une appli pour acceder aux fichiers liés  !!
c'est une simple affaire d'OSX pas de WMPou autres


Si WMP est pas verrouillé?
ben alors jette là ! 

Je pense que y a confusion de vocabulaire
il y a l'appli WMP ( qui est UN fichier)
il y a le ou les  DOSSIER WMP (  Application + d'autres)
et il y a tous les fichiers lies à  WMP ( à peine 500...sisi 500)

tu listes les fichiers WMP verrouillés
tu les deverouilles ( pas besoin de les ouvrir pour ca)
et tu jettes


d'après ce que TU dis  l'appli WMP, elle est ...dans la poubelle et non verouillée
( donc jette là)
 (tu  parles bien  du FICHIER appli WMP , pas du DOSSIER?)


----------



## troglodyte (28 Décembre 2005)

Alors...J'ai sur le bureau une icone qui s'appele lecteur windows media.
quand je double clique dessus elle ne s'ouvre pas, mais une fenêtre me dit :l'application lecteur windows media a quitté inopinément, envoyez un rapport, etc...
quand je lis les infos, la case verrouillé est décochée.
je la met ds la corbeille.
je fais vider la corbeille.
j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre me disant : impossible d'effectuer l'opération: l'élément "wmphelp.htm" est verrouillé, arrêter ou continuer, si je fais "continuer" il me dit qu'un autre élément du mm genre est verrouillé, etc...

en gros c'est le contenu (tout ou partie auquel je ne puis accéder) de cette appli qui est verrouillé et non l'appli elle même


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2005)

je sais , je sais
il faut déverouillerr les elements verrouillés

c'est pourquoi je t'ai suggeré de les lister d'abord

Sur ce point tu devrais continuer dans le bon fil
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3309438

edit
ou forcer le trash
 *la fameuse manip ALT + selection vider poubelle PAR LE MENU FINDER
** logiciels de trashing d'éléments récalcitrants ( onyx peut le faire)
*** terminal


----------



## troglodyte (28 Décembre 2005)

ok, je vais essayer tout ça, en attendant je viens de passer 40mn avec l'assistance Prokov et mon p'tit gars a trouvé la soluce pour ces putains d'appii qui ne s'ouvraient pas : la clef usb que j'ai utilisée pour transbahuter mon archive de données depuis le mini du cabinet médical au G5 du domicile était formatée en MS DOS et c'est ça qui foutait le souk dans les données de l'archive, empêchant les applis de s'ouvrir 
aléluia, aléluia !!! 

    

mais alors ce genre de truc, qd t'achète une clé usb, personne te le dit


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2005)

WARFFF !
Ils sont assez  bons chez prokov!!

bon donc tu n'as plus qu'à formater correctement ta cle  transfert mac-mac et rebasculer en propre
( je vais pas t'appprendre c'est traité)

Quant aux vendeurs de matosse,  95% ne connaissent RIEN à Mac, c'est pas dans leur univers mental. Point barre.


----------



## troglodyte (28 Décembre 2005)

*la fameuse manip ALT + selection vider poubelle PAR LE MENU FINDER



tu pouvais pas le dire tout de suite !!! 

bon, reste l'aide mac os


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2005)

troglodyte a dit:
			
		

> bon, reste l'aide mac os


c'est pour les versions antérieures mais le principe reste le même

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=107013
et jeter dans user/ biblio/ cache
 com.apple.helpui folder.

ca devrait le faire


----------



## THE DOCDUC (29 Décembre 2005)

troglodyte a dit:
			
		

> Merci,
> C'est une suite médicale (médistory) et elle est dans le dossier applications, dans un dossier propre, je l'ai installé de la même façon sur un mini et là pas de pb.


[WIKI][/WIKI][WIKI][/WIKI]


cherche pas médistory est payant sur chaque poste, je l'utilise sur mon potable mais je ne peux pas sur le fixe. il te faut un n° de série sur chaque poste et payer adhoc:sleep:


----------



## troglodyte (31 Décembre 2005)

THE DOCDUC a dit:
			
		

> [WIKI][/WIKI][WIKI][/WIKI]
> 
> 
> cherche pas médistory est payant sur chaque poste, je l'utilise sur mon potable mais je ne peux pas sur le fixe. il te faut un n° de série sur chaque poste et payer adhoc:sleep:




Quoi ? Prokov te file pas un code pour utiliser un 2e mac à ton domicile par ex ? c'est pas pareil qu'avoir un réseau au cabinet


----------



## pascalformac (31 Décembre 2005)

ce n'est plus un probleme d'installation défectueuse mais dépend uniquement  de la politique du développeur concernant les licences
(et c'est indiqué , normalement sur le contrat  et/ ou approbation de licence)

la hotline semblant assez amicale et ne t'ayant pas parlé de ce point
 peut etre as tu droit à une 2è installation sur une autre machine 
Mais peut etre pas


----------



## troglodyte (3 Janvier 2006)

THE DOCDUC a dit:
			
		

> [WIKI][/WIKI][WIKI][/WIKI]
> 
> 
> cherche pas médistory est payant sur chaque poste, je l'utilise sur mon potable mais je ne peux pas sur le fixe. il te faut un n° de série sur chaque poste et payer adhoc:sleep:





En fait, renseignement pris auprès de Prokov, pour utiliser médistory, ou vigipaiement, ou vigicompta, sur une 2e machine il faut payer 53¤ par logiciel....


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2006)

Tes manips ou ta machine ne sont pas en cause , tout vient du logiciel
 tes tentatives d'instalation sur machine 2 étaient volontairement contrecarrées par le développeur.

Maintenant c'est à toi de voir si les 53¤ valent le coup.
Probablement déductibles en frais pro....

Si c'est pour un usage professionnel officiel je te deconseille de tenter des bidouilles de contournement.


----------



## troglodyte (3 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Tes manips ou ta machine ne sont pas en cause , tout vient du logiciel
> tes tentatives d'instalation sur machine 2 étaient volontairement contrecarrées par le développeur.
> 
> Maintenant c'est à toi de voir si les 53¤ valent le coup.
> ...




en fait l'installation est toujours possible et comme je l'ai écrit plus haut, après tu as 30 lancements possibles du logiciel, au terme desquels, si tu veux continuer à l'uliliser il faut payer.
Les pbs que j'ai eu étaient bien liés à la clé USB que j'ai utilisé pour transférer mes données.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2006)

C'est vrai dans ton cas ( le pb USB) , un oubli de ma part
Mais à long terme ca ne change rien

 30 lancements c'est une offre de test, une   "démo" permettant de voir ce que ca offre
puis ca bloque

il y a deux choses
*l'erreur USB qui a corrompu certains fichiers et rendait l'installation inoperante

**une installation propre qui est possible
Mais dans un premier temps  en mode démo ( 30 lancements)
puis c'est bloqué de facon volontaire par le développeur

Ensuite soit on arrête l'utilisation ( ou on bidouille)
soit on achete une licence qui débloque
comme c'est le cas avec des centaines de logiciels


----------

